# p99 c 9mm or .40??



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

which is preferable for concealed carry????


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Almost everyone I have seen buy the P99c in 40 cal has regretted it - it kicks too much.

40 cal in fullsize, maybe. Compact - get a 9mm, or U will regret it.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

ok...thanks..
i'm partial to 9mm anyway since all my current pistols are 9mm....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Personally, I am not interested in the 40 cal, I will admit. But, one 40 I shot really stood out in taming the extra recoil. 

I have no interest in owning a PX4 in 9mm. It's just a ho-hum DA/SA 9mm to me. But in 40 cal - wow. I swore I was shooting a 9mm. It does a good job in handling the extra recoil.

But back to the P99c - There is a guy on the Walther Forum right now upset that he bought the 40 cal, and is considering magnaporting it. I warned him that a ported gun usually requires less powerful recoil springs in order to get the timing right on the slide. And, P99 compact springs don't come in all sorts of weights. So, I don't know how successful that will be for him. But, I think the compact is only good in 9mm.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Personally, I am not interested in the 40 cal, I will admit. But, one 40 I shot really stood out in taming the extra recoil.
> 
> I have no interest in owning a PX4 in 9mm. It's just a ho-hum DA/SA 9mm to me. But in 40 cal - wow. I swore I was shooting a 9mm. It does a good job in handling the extra recoil.
> 
> But back to the P99c - There is a guy on the Walther Forum right now upset that he bought the 40 cal, and is considering magnaporting it. I warned him that a ported gun usually requires less powerful recoil springs in order to get the timing right on the slide. And, P99 compact springs don't come in all sorts of weights. So, I don't know how successful that will be for him. But, I think the compact is only good in 9mm.


i saw that post from that guy who bought the p99 c .40 and regretted it...
i don't much about magnaporting anything but it would make sense that
a .40 in a compact would generate that sort of kick....so i'll just stay away from the .40...just thought it would give better defense capability but it's no so much the caliber that stops the bg but where u aim the thing...

btw....i definitely want the p99 compact..but i just thought to ask..between the p99 and the hk p2000k 9m......are there any pros/cons with the hk over the p99..............?????? i know the hk is more expensive........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the HK is nice. But unless U buy the P2000sk, the P2000 is larger than the P99c.

And then its just a preference to the trigger. The LEM trigger is nice for carry, but isn't that great for plinking bullseyes - at least not w/o a lot of practice. And, the DA/SA one is nice. But ya can't carry cocked and locked. And, I think the DA/SA on the P99/P99c is nicer.

That being said, I wouldn't mind a P2000 myself, but as I already have a compact gun now (the P99c), I'd want the new P30. Except for my 1 carry gun, I don't care for guns w/ barrels under 4" - it makes it harder for me to hit at further ranges.


----------



## aurora (Jan 21, 2007)

My p99c is a 40. cal and I love it, yes the 9mil is probally more accurate, but if I want long range accuracy Im going to shoot my Glock 21. My p99 is for close range personal defense only and I think the .40 with some federal hydrashocks in it will do just fine, the gun is light and accurate enough to hit the intended target. It really is just your preference. One of the reasons I like 40's is the stopping power and the fact I have shot them and 45's for a long time, so Im used to it. I recomend getting a caliber your comfortable with, or at least shooting the p99 before you buy if you can find someones or a range that will let you rent.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

aurora said:


> My p99c is a 40. cal and I love it, yes the 9mil is probally more accurate, but if I want long range accuracy Im going to shoot my Glock 21. My p99 is for close range personal defense only and I think the .40 with some federal hydrashocks in it will do just fine, the gun is light and accurate enough to hit the intended target. It really is just your preference. One of the reasons I like 40's is the stopping power and the fact I have shot them and 45's for a long time, so Im used to it. I recomend getting a caliber your comfortable with, or at least shooting the p99 before you buy if you can find someones or a range that will let you rent.




how many cartridge does your p99c .40 hold ?


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

It will hold 8 for the compact
and 12 for the full size


----------



## kraigster414 (Jan 13, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Almost everyone I have seen buy the P99c in 40 cal has regretted it - it kicks too much.
> 
> 40 cal in fullsize, maybe. Compact - get a 9mm, or U will regret it.


Huh?? I have both the P99c in 9mm and in .40SW and I don't find the .40 to be a handful by any stretch. As a matter of fact I prefer my .40 P99c over my 9mm P99c. Recoil is subjective. And with practice comes proficiency. Maybe "almost everyone YOU have seen has regretted it" but I don't find your statement to be a quantifiable truism sorry. Having both, I think I speak with some credibility.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

kraigster414 said:


> Huh?? I have both the P99c in 9mm and in .40SW and I don't find the .40 to be a handful by any stretch. As a matter of fact I prefer my .40 P99c over my 9mm P99c. Recoil is subjective. And with practice comes proficiency. Maybe "almost everyone YOU have seen has regretted it" but I don't find your statement to be a quantifiable truism sorry. Having both, I think I speak with some credibility.


Actually - I'm on just about all the major forums. And, I still stand by my statement - I have seen many people dump the gun because they couldn't take the recoil in the 40 P99 compact.

So, I still stand by my statement - I did not say EVERYONE regretted it. So, you should re-quantify things :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## kraigster414 (Jan 13, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Actually - I'm on just about all the major forums. And, I still stand by my statement - I have seen many people dump the gun because they couldn't take the recoil in the 40 P99 compact.
> 
> So, I still stand by my statement - I did not say EVERYONE regretted it. So, you should re-quantify things :anim_lol::anim_lol:


Ship, it's all good. I have read a lot of your posts and yes you are, how should I say, prolific on the gun boards and you seem to know your stuff, but in this case I just don't agree and I think the folks you are hangin' out with need to grow some "roots." They all sound like a bunch of Hillary supporters to me. 

I would tend to agree if you were making a comparison between the Glock 26 and the 27 but I don't think the P99c in .40 SW is a man killer by any stretch - I just fired 100 rounds today and as you can see, the little hands on this 5 foot 7 brute of a man are still working. As a matter of fact, as .40 SW subcompacts go, I think the P99c in .40SW is one of the milder bad boys on the block. Accurate as hell, better yet not one failure in 1000+ rounds.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

At the last gun show all I could find for a Walther was the P99C S&W 40. I could have picked one up in almost new condition for around 400. The round is just to snappy and when I try and rudue the round I get miss fires and thats only holding back on 10% of powder charge.

Then when I left the show Hillary was there asking for your vote. What a nice gal.


----------



## kraigster414 (Jan 13, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> At the last gun show all I could find for a Walther was the P99C S&W 40. I could have picked one up in almost new condition for around 400. The round is just to snappy and when I try and rudue the round I get miss fires and thats only holding back on 10% of powder charge.
> 
> Then when I left the show Hillary was there asking for your vote. What a nice gal.


I reload the .40SW and have developed both very light and medium loads without one single failure using Blue Dot and now Power Pistol powder with the Rainier 165 grain bullet. I'd be happy to share my recipes with you if you want. You should not be getting misfires. I would first look at how you are seating your primers.

I am going to throw something else into the equation having to do with the P99c. From all that I have read so far and admittedly it's hard to validate with any certainty, the "physics" of the P99c in .40 SW vice the 9mm seem to be less problematic. Light strikes, failure of the slide to go into full battery while the exception, seem to be more connected with the 9mm than the .40SW. Ditto for the need for an x number of fired round break in - more of an issue with the 9mm it seems. My .40 was/is flawless out-of-the-box. My 9mm, albeit I have only put 300 rounds through it, has had the occasional light strike and failure of the slide to go into full battery. Reading the archived posts at the Walther Forums, this is not that unusual with the 9mm. I think the kinetics associated with the more powerful .40SW do in the case of the P99c a better job of reliably driving the slide home. Again, I have no way of quantifying but it's my hunch.


----------

